
Is Perl syntax better than randomly chosen syntax? - luu
http://wadler.blogspot.com/2013/11/is-perl-syntax-better-than-randomly.html
======
cafard
In the brief example shown, I note four features that distinguish Perl:
sigils, braces, parenthesized control expressions, and lack of type
declarations. The second and third it shares with "C world", the majority of
the C-descended languages such as C++, C#, and Java. Lack of type declaration
is common among "scripting" languages, and sigils pop up here and there.

There are many things to object to in Perl, but without buying the paper, I
can't say whether this establishes any new ones.

